# EN: mandibles wide open



## Ilmen

"A weaver ant in fighting position, mandibles wide open."

Good afternoon everybody.
I read this sentence on the English Wikipedia page about ants. As you can guess, it was a phrase describing the image of such an ant (in this case, an Oecophylla). What seems odd to me in this sentence is the expression "wide open", because of the fact there is no actual conjugated verb, for augh I can see. I would have written "mandible widely opened" instead.

I'm looking for your helpful answers, and, of course, thank you in advance. ^^


----------



## aerach

"wide open" is a cliché : "grand(e)(s) ouvert(e)(s)"


----------



## Ilmen

A cliché? What do you mean?


----------



## Maître Capello

Pourquoi l'absence de verbe t'étonne-t-elle et qu'est-ce que cela change pour _wide open_? En français on fait d'ailleurs exactement la même chose et on pourrait traduire ta phrase ainsi:

_(Une) (fourmi) œcophylla en position de combat, (les) mandibules grandes ouvertes._

Quoi qu'il en soit, _opened_ sous-entend qu'elles ont été ouvertes par quelque chose ou quelqu'un et non qu'elle sont dans l'état _ouvert_… Peut-être était-ce là ta question?

Voir d'ailleurs ce fil à ce sujet → EN: ouvert - open / opened


----------



## aerach

"cliché"
recte: "fixed phrase"

I didn't mean to imply that "wide open" is a particularly trite or unoriginal expression, it's just a commonly used one.


----------



## Ilmen

Oui, vous avez raison, Maître Capello. J'avais oublié, je crois, que open pouvait être un adjectif. Le plus étrange restant l'enchainement adjectif-adjectif (wide open), et vous avez raisons de faire la comparaison avec le français "grande ouvertes". Il s'agit alors sûrement plus d'une locution que d'une construction grammaticale. 

Bonne année à vous et merci d'avoir éclairé ma lanterne. ♪


*PS:* Huh, j'avais fait un doublon on dirais… D'habitude je fait attention, mais là j'ai dû faire une erreur quelque part. Désolé, je ne m'en étais pas aperçu. :/


----------



## johnblacksox

"wide open" is an idiom.  "eyes wide open", etc.  It's never used as "widely open", although grammatically that might be more correct.


----------



## Maître Capello

johnblacksox said:


> "wide open" is an idiom.  "eyes wide open", etc.  It's never used as "widely open", although grammatically that might be more correct.


As in French…  (We don't say _grandement ouvert_ either but we use the adjective _grand_ as an adverb.)


----------



## Osmia

Pour être clair, en Français, les mandibules ne sont jamais "grandes" ouvertes, mais grand ouvertes, c-à-d grandement ouvertes, puique la phrase donne une précision sur la position des mandibules et non sur leur longueur ...
Ces mandibules s'ouvrent de par la volonté de la fourmi et surement pas par l'action de quelqu'un, vu qu'il s'agit d'une posture de combat typique et instinctive. 
En anglais, il doit en être de même, avec wide pris en tant qu'adverbe .
Par ailleurs, je ne vois pas en quoi c'est un "cliché", et ce n'est pas non plus un idiome ...


----------



## aerach

@ Osmia :

1/ "cliché" a été corrigé plus haut au profit de "fixed phrase".
2/ fr. "idiome" ≠ en. "idiom", mais, en effet, aucun ne convient (cf. 1/).
3/ "grand", bien qu'employé comme adverbe, peut (ou non) s'accorder ici.


----------



## Maître Capello

Effectivement, on peut dire et écrire _grand ouvertes_ ou _grandes ouvertes_, mais l'accord est plus fréquent que l'invariabilité.


----------



## Osmia

Il est vrai que cela sonne mieux, que c'est plus fluide .... l'air passe mieux à travers une porte grande ouverte !!!


----------



## Ilmen

"Grand" peut ici ne pas être accordé ? Voila qui est étonnant. Et comment prononcer "grand ouverte"? /gʁɑ̃duvɛʁt/ ou /gʁɑ̃uvɛʁt/ ?


----------



## aerach

"grande ouverte" [gʁ̃ɑ*d*uvɛxt]
"grand ouverte" [gʁ̃ɑ*t*uvɛxt] (cf. "les yeux grand ouverts" [gʁ̃ɑ*t*uvɛʁ])


----------



## Maître Capello

_Grand ouverte _→ [gʀɑ̃tuvεʀt] ou [gʀɑ̃duvεʀt]

(Même s'il faut dire [gʀɑ̃tuvε:ʀ] pour _grand ouvert_, je ne pense pas que l'orthographe doive forcer la prononciation du féminin puisqu'on peut également faire l'accord et écrire _grandes ouvertes._)


----------



## aerach

> _Grand ouverte _→ [gʀɑ̃tuvεʀt] ou [gʀɑ̃duvεʀt]



(Le tilde n'apparaît pas pour moi ici.)

À ma connaissance, en français, il n'y a pas de liaison en [d], les finales orthographiques _-d_ et _-t_ sont toutes les deux rendues par une liaison en [t].

Si la prononciation est [gʁ̃ɑ*d*uvɛxt], c'est qu'il y a accord ("grand*e* ouverte").


----------



## Maître Capello

aerach said:


> À ma connaissance, en français, il n'y a pas de liaison en [d], les finales orthographiques _-d_ et _-t_ sont toutes les deux rendues par une liaison en [t].


Oui, sauf pour les mots d'origine étrangère dont le [d] est sonore (_lord_, _fjord, yard_…). Mais contrairement aux autres mots d'origine française, dans notre cas les deux orthographes et donc les deux prononciations sont admises. C'est donc un cas à part.



> Si la prononciation est [gʁ̃ɑ*d*uvɛxt], c'est qu'il y a accord ("grand*e* ouverte").


Je ne suis pas d'accord, parce que tu dis que les gens qui prononcent [d] devraient nécessairement écrire _grandes ouvertes_ alors que ceux qui prononcent [t] devraient forcément écrire _grand ouvertes_. Or les deux orthographes étant possibles, la prononciation ne devrait en aucun cas forcer la façon de l'écrire.

P.S.: Tes tildes à toi apparaissent sur le ‹ʁ› et non sur le ‹ɑ›…


----------



## aerach

> P.S.: Tes tildes à toi apparaissent sur le ‹ʁ› et non sur le ‹ɑ›…


C'est très gênant !
Je vais devoir être moins précis en utilisant [ã]. (Mais mieux vaut ça que de passer en notation phonologique...)



> Oui, sauf pour les mots d'origine étrangère dont le [d] est sonore (lord, fjord, yard…).


Attention !
Il n'y a pas de phénomène de liaison ici : ces mots se prononcent [lɔʁ*d*] [fjɔʁ*d*] [jaʁ*d*], et non [lɔʁ] [fjɔʁ] [jaʁ].



> dans notre cas les deux orthographes et donc les deux prononciations sont admises.


C'est une évidence, je n'ai jamais dit le contraire.
Mais, soyons logiques : ça n'est pas parce que Pierre et Paul ont été invités que si je vois Pierre je vais l'appeler Paul.
De plus, ça n'est pas l'orthographe qui dicte la prononciation, c'est le contraire : c'est parce qu'on a les deux prononciations (avec et sans accord) qu'on a ces variantes orthographiques.



> Je ne suis pas d'accord, parce que tu dis que les gens qui prononcent [d] devraient nécessairement écrire grandes ouvertes alors que ceux qui prononcent [t] devraient forcément écrire grand ouvertes. Or les deux orthographes étant possibles, la prononciation ne devrait en aucun cas forcer la façon de l'écrire.


Je ne veux forcer personne... Je fais in constat logique.
Il est clair que "gran*de* ouverte" se prononce nécessairement [gʁã*d*uvɛxt].
La questions était : _comment prononcer "gran*d* ouverte"?_
C'est à dire : Y a-t-il liaison ou pas ? Si oui, quelle est sa réalisation ?
Si l'on parle de liaison, il me semble important de préciser qu'il s'agit d'un phénomène morphologique, qui relève de la variation du signifiant des unités, et non d'un phénomène phonétique, phonologique ou encore orthographique. L'orthographe permet de mieux visualiser le phénomène.
"grand" a deux variantes [gʁã] et [gʁã*t*] (dans le cas d'une liaison) ; je n'en connais pas d'autre.
Ainsi, s'il y a liaison, on doit avoir [gʁã*t*uvɛxt]. Mais on l'entend aussi (quoique rarement) sans liaison : [gʁãuvɛxt].


----------



## Ilmen

Mes tildes m'ont aussi posé problème, ils apparaissaient sur le caractère suivant. Décidément. 

Par ailleurs, la version non voisée du R français /ʁ/ est /χ/ (fricative uvulaire sourde) et non /x/ (vélaire, le J espagnol). Les deux caractères se ressemblent beaucoup mais n'en sont pas moins différents. 

Merci de votre aide à tous, et passez une bonne année. =')


----------



## aerach

> Par ailleurs, la version non voisée du R français /ʁ/ est /χ/ (fricative uvulaire sourde) et non /x/ (vélaire, le J espagnol).



C'est tout à fait juste. Merci d'avoir relevé ma négligence (j'ai l'habitude de simplifier la notation phonétique, mais ça n'était pas mon intention ici).
En revanche, je n'arrive pas a éditer mes messages pour faire la modification...


----------

